
Ask HN: Where do you buy your hardware components from? - sys_64738
In the old days there were a plethora of online businesses to buy from. Nowadays it&#x27;s easier to buy from New Egg or via Amazon. Where do you buy your HW from?
======
0x62
Are we talking consumer-grade PC hardware, or base components?

